# Which one should I go with Core i5 8400 vs core i5 8500(or 8600) vs Ryzen 5 2600



## saknid (Sep 17, 2018)

So I was looking to upgrade my system currently configured as 

Core i5 4440
8 gb ddr 3
Gtx 1060 6gb

I wanted to upgrade my cpu and related components which one would be good to go with...where I can get good gaming fps (in games like pubg cod battlefield injustice nd other heavy games).

My budget is around 20k Inr to 24k inr. Please suggest.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 17, 2018)

either one will be good,there's no bad options here. i5 8400 will be the best bang for the buck out of these four as far as gaming

https://www.computerbase.de/2018-04/amd-ryzen-2000-test/4/

hexacore intel is a safe bet for gaming, it'll perform well in multithreaded and single threaded games,old and new. if you oc the 2600 though,it'll be pretty damn close and you'll have  a pretty great bang for the buck entry level productivity cpu at the same cost.Even more so if you oc the memory. On b360 you're limited to 2666mhz. on b450 though, you can buy 2666 ram and oc to 2800/2933 easily.

all depends on the price in your country.

to sum up: stock - 8400. oc - 2600.

though be prepared that you really need to pump some good voltage into 2600 to achieve that extra 200-250mhz. combined with memory oc though, it should at least match 8400 in games,which is really good, and come out as a clear winner in productivity apllications.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 17, 2018)

That only smart upgrade would be to go with an i7


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 17, 2018)

what board do you have ? why not a used 4790k ?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 17, 2018)

That only smart upgrade would be to go with AMD


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 17, 2018)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> That only smart upgrade would be to go with AMD


no,not even close to amd being only smart choice. see posts above.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 17, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> no,not even close to amd being only smart choice. see posts above.


you're preaching to the choir, recent win 10 updates will confirm my reply.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 17, 2018)

why ? can you stop speaking in code ?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 17, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> why ? can you stop speaking in code ?


I..., ..   -.-. .- -. -   -. ---


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 17, 2018)

okay. I get it now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 17, 2018)

The i5-8600 (the fastest) is only 8.3% faster than the 2600(non X)(the slowest of the group).  Basically, they're all the same.  For a gaming build, the 8400 has been the low cost choice.  The 8500 and 8600 are not worth the extra money IMHO.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 17, 2018)

I stick to my answer

A i7 compatible with your current board


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 17, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> I stick to my answer
> 
> A i7 compatible with your current board


Yes, they could upgrade the CPU.  Then upgrade the GPU  Then add RAM.
But if I recall correctly, the  i5 4440 was the 8400 of it's day and there was little performance difference it and the "K" cpu's.


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 17, 2018)

The 4790K  overclocked and i5 8400 should perform about the same, they're about the same price used or new, so its up to you. The i5 has newer support, but the i7 4790K has cheaper RAM. Also, don't go Ryzen.


----------



## saknid (Sep 18, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> either one will be good,there's no bad options here. i5 8400 will be the best bang for the buck out of these four as far as gaming
> 
> https://www.computerbase.de/2018-04/amd-ryzen-2000-test/4/
> 
> ...



So 8400 is better choice as per money.



cucker tarlson said:


> what board do you have ? why not a used 4790k ?



I have compatible board for 1150 series but a non gaming board however, I hav already planned to sell that one along with cpu and ram. 



DeathtoGnomes said:


> That only smart upgrade would be to go with AMD



I did find ryzen 5 interesting but I am also concerned with longevity, correct me if m wrong. 



thebluebumblebee said:


> Yes, they could upgrade the CPU.  Then upgrade the GPU  Then add RAM.
> But if I recall correctly, the  i5 4440 was the 8400 of it's day and there was little performance difference it and the "K" cpu's.



yes I am only upgrading cpu, motherboard and but obvious RAM will keep using gtx 1060 6gb for 1 more year. 



king of swag187 said:


> The 4790K  overclocked and i5 8400 should perform about the same, they're about the same price used or new, so its up to you. The i5 has newer support, but the i7 4790K has cheaper RAM. Also, don't go Ryzen.



So better to go with i5 8400 then. :-D


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 18, 2018)

I guess? You have a better upgrade plan, with up to a 9900K if you get a decent board. Ryzen is nice, but it still isnt as high powered as Intel, and the 8400/8500 are better than the 2600. It's only viable at the top and low end. AMD has promised to keep the Ryzen series on the same socket until 2020, so compatibly would likely be better than Intels, as the 9th gen is likely the last generation for Z170-Z390 motherboards physically


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 18, 2018)

Well, chances are I may end up in New Delhi sometime next year as I will be looking for work out their and since my wife has family in the city, so if you can wait, I can sell you my Core i7 4770.  Or I have a core i5 4670K which is a good overclocker I can sell you which will bring out lots of performance.

In all fairness, upgrading right now isn't the best.  Options still suck and I would wait for the new 9xxx series or wait to see what AMD comes out with next year.  Otherwise, just upgrade current system.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 18, 2018)

Frankly 8400 seems very obvious when you look at the reviews from different sites,but the more I think about the pros of ryzen,the more I like a 2600 in such mid-range build.
Like I said in the first sentence,and I can't stress it enoigh,there's no bad choices here.


----------



## hat (Sep 18, 2018)

If you can possibly wait a while, I'd suggest waiting for whiskey lake (9xxx series) at minimum. The i5 8400 is a decent choice, but more and more users on "older" platforms are experiencing freaky issues as vulnerabilities are discovered and patched (sometimes poorly), so it's best to grab the latest hardware if you're upgrading. Whiskey lake has some (not all) fixes baked into silicon, so that helps a little.


----------



## R0H1T (Sep 18, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> The 4790K  overclocked and i5 8400 should perform about the same, *they're about the same price* used or new, so its up to you. The i5 has newer support, but the i7 4790K has cheaper RAM. Also, don't go Ryzen.


No they're not, check the prices in India & find me a site selling 4790k or 4770k below 20k INR, in fact outside the US I doubt you'll find the Haswell i7 as cheap as the 8400. Used market ~ for sure you can get anything at lower price levels but generally it's not much popular over here because people tend to stick to their PC for "decades" 

Now, as for the OP ~ I will suggest Ryzen as well because you will have an upgrade path & generally AMD provides better VFM.


----------



## Melvis (Sep 18, 2018)

saknid said:


> I did find ryzen 5 interesting but I am also concerned with longevity, correct me if m wrong.



I shall correct you. The resent AMD line up has twice the longevity as intel does at the moment.  The current Intel line up will come to an end this year where as AMD has life all the way to 2020 (maybe longer)  Also the 2600/X has twice the threads over the Intel 8400/8500/8600 which will also benefit more in the future. 

If you want the best FPS in games then sure go with Intel it will give you more FPS in games but dont expect to do a drop in replacement CPU upgrade in the future after this year.


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 18, 2018)

Except, you're forgetting that the 9000 series are coming to Z370 this year, and the 9900K is sure to beat even the 2700X by a landslide
And with it, you'll likely not to have to upgrade until Ryzen becomes viable in the high end


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 19, 2018)

saknid said:


> I did find ryzen 5 interesting but I am also concerned with longevity, correct me if m wrong.


one of the biggest concerns with any cpu/system upgrade/update is longevity and futureproofing. AMD likes to stick to one cpu socket, while intel will change sockets about every other year or new cpu release (even incrementals).  Which is why its usually suggested doing your research before buying, or you can listen to the shills.  It shouldnt matter which chip beats which as long as it works for your wallet and intended use.


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 19, 2018)

The stuttering is likely the CPU, something like a i7 6700(k) or i7 7700(k) shoud fix that and allow the GPU to render more frames. Ryzen is nice, but the comparable Intel options are faster, and allow for upgrade to the 9900K, which likely beat whatever high end Ryzen 2 CPU comes out, but neither is out yet and is to early to tell defintely. 

You might be extremely lucky and have one of the random motherboards that allows for a BIOS mod to a 8th gen CPU, but its not likely and if it is, its more likely to be unstable


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 19, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> The stuttering is likely the CPU, something like a i7 6700(k) or i7 7700(k) shoud fix that and allow the GPU to render more frames. Ryzen is nice, but the comparable Intel options are faster, and allow for upgrade to the 9900K, which likely beat whatever high end Ryzen 2 CPU comes out, but neither is out yet and is to early to tell defintely.
> 
> You might be extremely lucky and have one of the random motherboards that allows for a BIOS mod to a 8th gen CPU, but its not likely and if it is, its more likely to be unstable


speculating that a CPU will fix stuttering, ROFL!


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 19, 2018)

Well now no need to be rude. Upgraded from a E5 2658 to a i7 3930K fixed all stuttering on my Fury X


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 19, 2018)

There's stuttering if your cpu bottlenecks too much, it's common knowledge.


----------



## dirtyferret (Sep 19, 2018)

I would personally go with the 8600 assuming the price difference between it and the 8400 is not extreme.  Then again I would go with the 8600k over all of them.


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 19, 2018)

Yep, but its not all ways the CPU, GPU can bottlneck ofc
But anyways, if you have to choose any of these (don't) get a 8600K


----------



## saknid (Sep 20, 2018)

Considering different comments and reviews and googling...I am down to 2 options either to go with 8400 or with ryzen 5 2600-

Pros for 8400-- Better in game experience, over all better performance than amd ryzen 5 2600, better in terms of cooling and heating.
Pros for 2600-- Better for multi-threaded operations, amd said to support am4 for long time period.

However, One question I was thinking that even amd supports am4 I do have to change cpu from 2600 and have to upgrade to next upgraded version after 2.5+ years, and same will go with 8400. Please correct me if I am wrong. 1 plus point will be with 2600 that upgrade may not cost me a motherboard.


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 20, 2018)

Yes, but if you get a decent 300 series motherboard (H370-Z370) you can upgrade to the 9900K, which will last a long time


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 20, 2018)

2600X instead of 2600.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 20, 2018)

saknid said:


> So I was looking to upgrade my system currently configured as
> 
> Core i5 4440
> 8 gb ddr 3
> ...



Personally, I would go with the Ryzen 5 2600X- its in the same price bracket as the i5-8500, but it is slightly faster.

A comparison can be seen here:

http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i5-8500-vs-AMD-Ryzen-5-2600X/m447884vs3956

It is important to note that both processors are extremely close in their single core performances, but the 2600X decimates the i5-8500 in multi-core performance. Overall the Ryzen option is just a better processor.


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 20, 2018)

Is this a gaming box ?   Doing anything else ?  You may be concerned with one or more of these:

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_5_2600/20.html



> Gaming performance lower than competing Intel Core i5 chips
> Limited overclocking potential
> Memory still a bit more problematic than on Intel
> Lacks integrated graphics [useful if plan to use 2nd screen]



As for gaming fps, with the rare exception (most notably ROTR) .... it's mostly 8600 > 8500 > 8400 > 2600x > 2600.  But look at the tests and decide for ya self.....the numbers speak for themselves:

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_5_2600X/13.html

Ryzen is a great processor if your usage plays to its strengths.... that is you need both workstation and gaming performance.   Very few peeps fit that profile.   Of course any choice is user specific ... a 4WD SUV w/ locking hubs is a better choice if ya live in the northeast, but of little use and a waste of cash and mpg for a soccer mom living in Arizona.   If you don't routinely run workstation type apps ... and by that I mean ones that actually use more than 4 cores (AutoCAD for example is considered a workstation app but gets squat out of the additional cores) .... Intel is the better choice.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 20, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> Ryzen is a great processor if your usage plays to its strengths.... that is you need both workstation and gaming performance.



This idea that Ryzen is only meant for those of us that also do workstation type stuff is absolute nonsense. To OP, if you're limited to this price range do yourself a favor and pick a 2600X, games are ever hungrier for more threads.



John Naylor said:


> ... and by that I mean ones that actually use more than 4 cores (AutoCAD for example is considered a workstation app but gets squat out of the additional cores) .... Intel is the better choice.




Oh really ? Then everyone that uses AutoCAD should go with a 7350K, OC it and call it a day, right ? Yeah, no one ever did that, see how how twisted this argument can get and how little sense it can make ?

Intel manages some single digit better figures at the same price range in terms of games and loses in terms of most of everything else. Ryzen is good at everything. And mind you all the tests that you see are done with cards like 1080ti, with something like your 1060 the difference in going to be exactly *zero*. Might as well pick the CPU with more threads and better prospects for platform longevity.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 21, 2018)

Get the Ryzen 5 2600X and you will be happy!


----------



## saknid (Sep 22, 2018)

Its always this complicated while choosing anything over anything such as a cpu...well can not get both so I am choosing to go with 8400, It does not mean I dont like ryzen 5 both cpu's have shown almost same performance for bucks. I am choosing intel because I will be building another cpu after 8 to 9 months for my younger brother I will get him ryzen for sure he is in Mechanical engineering and he uses pc for multiple things....Still thank you guys


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 22, 2018)

Why is everyone recommending Ryzen? Stop
Just get a 8400-8600, whichever is cheaper and call it a day, will run faster than Ryzen with the option of a 9900K in the future


----------



## saknid (Sep 22, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> Why is everyone recommending Ryzen? Stop
> Just get a 8400-8600, whichever is cheaper and call it a day, will run faster than Ryzen with the option of a 9900K in the future


Because ryzen series is no doubt promising...with budget


----------



## grammar_phreak (Sep 22, 2018)

If you want the Core i5-8400, 8500, 8600, 8600k, or the forthcoming 9600k then you will have to replace your motherboard and RAM. The same goes for Ryzen. As far as Intel goes, I'd look at the 8400 unless you can find the 8500 or 8600 on sale. Ryzen along with an AM4/b450 motherboard has more promise because the AM4/b450 board should support the Zen2 processors that should come out sometime next year.

If you're going to play games on a 60hz monitor then you'd be hard pressed to see the difference between the i5-8400 and the Ryzen 5 2600. Af this point you might as well go with Ryzen since it offers more overall processing power. If you're gaming on a 144hz monitor and you're trying to squeeze out as many FPS as possible then Intel will do the trick because it offers better single threaded performance.

The likes of the Core i7-4790k can compete with the Core i5-8400 to the 8600 depending on the task.  All you would have to do is update the motherboard's BIOS in order for it to accept the Core i7-4790k. This may be worthwhile if you can find one for around 14k INR to maybe 18K, but anything over that then you might want to look at a full upgrade. I'd say look at upgrading to the 4790k if you can find one at a good price.

Your post is a Prime Example of people opting to upgrade the entire system over just upgrading the CPU. Actually most people do this.


----------



## saknid (Sep 22, 2018)

grammar_phreak said:


> If you want the Core i5-8400, 8500, 8600, 8600k, or the forthcoming 9600k then you will have to replace your motherboard and RAM. The same goes for Ryzen. As far as Intel goes, I'd look at the 8400 unless you can find the 8500 or 8600 on sale. Ryzen along with an AM4/b450 motherboard has more promise because the AM4/b450 board should support the Zen2 processors that should come out sometime next year.
> 
> If you're going to play games on a 60hz monitor then you'd be hard pressed to see the difference between the i5-8400 and the Ryzen 5 2600. Af this point you might as well go with Ryzen since it offers more overall processing power. If you're gaming on a 144hz monitor and you're trying to squeeze out as many FPS as possible then Intel will do the trick because it offers better single threaded performance.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 22, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> Why is everyone recommending Ryzen? Stop
> Just get a 8400-8600, whichever is cheaper and call it a day, will run faster than Ryzen with the option of a 9900K in the future



Because the Ryzen 2600X is a better value; it's cheaper, has identical single-core performance, it has vastly superior multi-core performance, it has similar overall performance and its 3.6Ghz vs 3.10Ghz.


----------



## Melvis (Sep 24, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> Why is everyone recommending Ryzen? Stop
> Just get a 8400-8600, whichever is cheaper and call it a day, will run faster than Ryzen with the option of a 9900K in the future



No! your the one that needs to stop....everything you have been saying so far in this thread is pure speculation, we have already seen leaked benchmarks of the 9700 and it was very underwhelming so much so I thought it was actually a 6core and had to be corrected. IS the 9900K going to beat the 2700X? yes it will but it wont beat it by a landslide like you said. Also your not 100% guaranteed the 9900K will even work on all Z370 boards (they actually recommend you get a Z390) and its basically a dead skt, end of life is this yr! and you don't think AMD will have something that will beat it in the next 2-3yrs time? Then what are you going to get for that skt Z370? Nothing.........Just think how expensive that 9900K is going to be to even upgrade to it, the 8core CPU that is already out by intel is over $800 here, and the 8700K is $560, Do you think your going to get twice the performance for twice the price? I dont think so. So please just stop! its got very annoying.


----------



## yeeeeman (Sep 24, 2018)

Since he has a GTX1060, that won't be bottlenecked neither by AMD/Intel. So, just choose the 2600X cause it has more compute power and you are assured to get an upgrade path when Zen 2 arrives. I wouldn't buy any locked i5 cpu from Intel.


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 24, 2018)

I wouldn't buy a locked CPU anyways, I totally agree. Compute power matters very little to anyone who primary games, and by 3 years from now, AMD will have likely built something better than the 9900K, but Intel will have builten something better than that, and AMDs processor will be built for AM5, not AM4 anyways


----------



## saknid (Jun 19, 2020)

I did not replied at that time but I choose ryzen 2600x with 3200mhz ram (8 GB*2), Thanks for suggestions. It was really helpful back then. Thank you again everyone.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Jun 19, 2020)

Well, 8400 would have been faster both then and now, you will however (most likely) be able to upgrade to something like a 3700X on the cheap in a year or two, while 9900k is almost certainly going to hold its value for years to come, so there is that...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 19, 2020)

value (perf per dollar)

1600AF
3600
10400F

performance (gaming)
10400F
3600
1600AF

all 3 are very good purchases



saknid said:


> I did not replied at that time but I choose ryzen 2600x with 3200mhz ram (8 GB*2), Thanks for suggestions. It was really helpful back then. Thank you again everyone.


well you bought 1600af for more money but still good value



HenrySomeone said:


> Well, 8400 would have been faster both then and now, you will however (most likely) be able to upgrade to something like a 3700X on the cheap in a year or two, while 9900k is almost certainly going to hold its value for years to come, so there is that...


that may be but now it's poor value against 10400f which is basically as good as current ryzen 7 and previous core i7 in gaming.absolutely no one should buy a s.1151 and 8400 now.


----------



## R0H1T (Jun 19, 2020)

HenrySomeone said:


> Well, 8400 would have been faster both then and now, you will however (most likely) be able to upgrade to something like a 3700X on the cheap in a year or two, while 9900k is almost certainly going to hold its value for years to come, so there is that...


9900k selling for under $400 now isn't what I'd call hold its value. Heck all the non HT parts from Intel have been killed by their own refreshes, if you're talking about being locked into a socket with little to no upgrades available except 9900k then that's a separate debate.


----------



## jesdals (Jun 19, 2020)

Well if we are talking futur upgrade i would go for a AMD ryzen combo with a B450 motherboard supporting ryzen 3xxx in the future. E.g. the MSI mortar og tomahawk


----------

